# Magneto vs. OPverse



## Dark Evangel (Jan 25, 2008)

So how long will Magneto last in OPverse? All of his feats will be included in here.


----------



## atom (Jan 25, 2008)

He oblierates them all


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

maybe till he fights Aokiji

He'll obliterate everyone else though


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jan 25, 2008)

hmm, I know that Franky, Kuma, and Das Bones are screwed. Zoro, Mihak, and other sword weilders are at a huge disadvantage.

In the end I see it coming down to Logia users taking him down. 

Or maybe if Don Flamingo and Robin team up, she could attach few arms long enough to remove his helmet so that Don could control his mind.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 25, 2008)

Luffy is made of rubber, he's probably immune to magnetism.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

Magneto takes a single nail and pierces his head at lightspeed with it


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jan 25, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Luffy is made of rubber, he's probably immune to magnetism.



Yeah he would be, but Magneto doesn't even need to engage Luffy face to face since Magneto can fly and Luffy can't.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 25, 2008)

Alucard2997 said:


> Luffy is made of rubber, he's probably immune to magnetism.



he still has blood though, so Magneto can still blood rip him. Pretty much all of OP is screwed. Enel dies since Magneto can manipulate his electricity, magneto has ripped apart iceman dozens of times in the past with ease, so Aokiji isn't a problem, add the fact that magneto's shields have blocked attacks from angry thor, he can become invisible and attack anywhere on the globe from space. yeah so it's a pretty big curbstomp


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2008)

he'll kill everyone easy except for select people.  I'd imagien Aokiji and Ace would last a while though.


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 25, 2008)

What would happen if Perona's ghost go through him and his will is shattered. Would his barrier still be there?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jan 25, 2008)

Seriously, people need to learn how to recognize sarcasm...


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Jan 25, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> What would happen if Perona's ghost go through him and his will is shattered. Would his barrier still be there?



Unlikely that would really work on him. He's resisted Professor X through pure willpower on several occasions, so I doubt Perona's ghosts will work, plus his shields have blocked intangible objects before.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jan 25, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> What would happen if Perona's ghost go through him and his will is shattered. Would his barrier still be there?



PWNED

Thanks for reminding me of the broken characters. 

Miss Goldenweek and Perona solo him. 



Aku Shinigami said:


> Unlikely that would really work on him. He's resisted Professor X through pure willpower on several occasions, so I doubt Perona's ghosts will work, plus his shields have blocked intangible objects before.



Willpower shouldn't work on Perona's ghosts since even Luffy (the guy with "The Will of D" stubborness and willpower) got taken down by them. He would need the exact oposite like Ussop.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 25, 2008)

Coaxmetal said:


> PWNED
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of the broken characters.
> 
> Miss Goldenweek and Perona solo him.


His barrier has blocked haxed magic from Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 25, 2008)

OP has nothing they can throw at Magneto that he can't deal with...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

Coaxmetal said:


> PWNED
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of the broken characters.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but the absolute anti telepathi helmet kinda helps


----------



## Kimimaro (Jan 26, 2008)

Didn't Magneto's shield block attacks from the Phoenix or some shit?


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2008)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Unlikely that would really work on him. He's resisted Professor X through pure willpower on several occasions, so I doubt Perona's ghosts will work, plus his shields have blocked intangible objects before.



His blood is rubber, his heart and organs are rubber, his brain is rubber, his entire body and its structure are rubber. Hence the term "rubberman" in its entirety.

Direct magnetism on Luffy would never work. Not saying that Magneto can't kill him though.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 26, 2008)

Luffy bleeds. Blood has iron.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 26, 2008)

Perona ftw.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 26, 2008)

She's not getting past his shield nothing in OP so far is...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2008)

thegoodjae said:


> Luffy bleeds. Blood has iron.



Iron Rubber 

still, to someone weak to knives the master of magnetism should make short work of him


----------



## Antitard (Jan 26, 2008)

He kills them all easily. Nothing in OP can penetrate his shield. Almost everyone in OP has blood, he kills them instantly. The cyborgs are screwed because of his magnetism.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 26, 2008)

Even the people who can't be affected by direct magnetism can get hit by the diamagnetic effect.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 27, 2008)

BUMP and should I give OPverse prep?


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

magneto crushes them 

so you know he can stop people's brain electro magnetic waves, thus killing them 

match over


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2008)

If Robin can sneak up on him before he gets around to killing her she can win.

I don't see anyone else getting through his shield though.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hasn't Magneto tanked a shot from Galactus (Galactus wasn't trying or something, but STILL)?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Magneto cant solo the OP verse but he will take alot of them down. Mags will eventually get tired. He has nowhere near as much stamina as people like USOOP. 
People who say Magneto solo's are ignorant. Magneto takes alot down but he doesnt have infinite stamina...he gets killed in a matter of time


----------



## Pipboy (Apr 27, 2008)

There are half a dozen characters with the capacity to take him out.  One of them will.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 27, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> BUMP and should I give OPverse prep?



with prep, perona could solo.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

^^No she couldnt


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 27, 2008)

So did he tank a Galactus blast or not? 
If he did, I don't really see anything OP hurting him


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 27, 2008)

Wanked out Mageneto is ignored. magento losses. 
Also, Op still mostly like has well over 200 New World characters and or any other grossly overpowered characters to show. I gurantee at least 10 of those will be able to solo magneto.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> So did he tank a Galactus blast or not?
> If he did, I don't really see anything OP hurting him



Yes he did...but many weaker than him have. Magento doesnt have infinite stamina....he cannot take the whole OP verse...he will be taken out eventually.
Sure he took a blast from Galactus but The Sentry knocked him out with a punch.....Blackbolts voice point blank had no effect on him....yet a ricocheted blast from Cyclops koed him


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Yes he did...but many weaker than him have. Magento doesnt have infinite stamina....he cannot take the whole OP verse...he will be taken out eventually.
> Sure he took a blast from Galactus but The Sentry knocked him out with a punch.....Blackbolts voice point blank had no effect on him....yet a ricocheted blast from Cyclops koed him



Sounds like jobbing to me


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2008)

Everyone jobs to the X-Men, do you rember not Cyclop's blast destroying Arishem's hands but being laughed off by Bishop? Magneto tanked Thor and She hulk at the same time, fuck, he tanked nuclear blasts on his face, no one in OP verse is going to be dreaming of hurting him.


----------



## Antitard (Apr 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Magneto cant solo the OP verse but he will take alot of them down. Mags will eventually get tired. He has nowhere near as much stamina as people like USOOP.
> People who say Magneto solo's are ignorant. Magneto takes alot down but he doesnt have infinite stamina...he gets killed in a matter of time



What the hell? I swear you keep contradicting yourself over and over again. One thread on the comic battledome you said Magneto threatened the world by changing the global magnetism lolz  

Magneto CAN solo. What stamina does he need? He just needs to do the blood trick on anyone who has blood. It's THAT simple.

Oh Magneto > Sentry btw


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Everyone jobs to the X-Men, *do you rember not Cyclop's blast destroying Arishem's hands but being laughed off by *Bishop? Magneto tanked Thor and She hulk at the same time, fuck, he tanked nuclear blasts on his face, no one in OP verse is going to be dreaming of hurting him.



It was powered by the PHOENIX

@Antretard: Thats why REPOWERED Magneto begged The Sentry to kill him


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2008)

Normally, if it was powered by the phoenix it would have de-atomized him on the spot.
Yet another being that jobs to the X-Men


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

^^No it was powered by the phoenix...why would Cyclops have a phoenix shaped optic blast?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2008)

I know.
There you have the phoenix not being strong enough to vaporize him when but a fragment has the power to laugh him off.
Do you not remember ciclops fighting on the mental plane against beings like Apocalipse and Shadow King, whom Xavier was having trouble with, even though he has no psichic powers?
You see celestials and the Phoenix both jobbing at the X-Men
Everyone jobs at the X-Men.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I know.
> There you have the phoenix not being strong enough to vaporize him when but a fragment has the power to laugh him off.
> Do you not remember ciclops fighting on the mental plane against beings like Apocalipse and Shadow King, whom Xavier was having trouble with, even though he has no psichic powers?
> You see celestials and the Phoenix both jobbing at the X-Men
> Everyone jobs at the X-Men.



Jean was protecting Cyclops...the Phoenix doesnt hurt those it loves
Scott fighting on the astral plane was also thanks to Jean Grey.

Cyclops vs Arishem


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2008)

Jean did not empower scott as she was a little busy fighting herself.
But it's a known fact, everyone jobs with the X-Men with the exception of WWH.
Every fight they have ever been in involved some kind of jobbing.
You are not going to compare one low end feat like the ricochet of a blast to him laughing off all the other ones, and tanking colossus, gallactus and phoenix hits?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Apr 27, 2008)

Haha yea, that's why WWH was so awesome.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Jean did not empower scott as she was a little busy fighting herself.
> But it's a known fact, everyone jobs with the X-Men with the exception of WWH.
> Every fight they have ever been in involved some kind of jobbing.
> You are not going to compare one low end feat like the ricochet of a blast to him laughing off all the other ones, and tanking colossus, gallactus and phoenix hits?



Yes she did...i have the scans right there. Jeans says she empowered him because she didnt want to become the Phoenix herself. 
If Jean didnt empower him explain why his optic blast is in the shape of a phoenix?


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

if you cant see thats magneto slipting the earth open then closing it again  

nuff said magneto solos


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

He didnt open up the whole earth....
Nate Grey did the same thing


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

then what did he do he open the crust the nukes where down there then he resealed it again 

and cant you see when its writen SPLIT OPEN A HUGE FISSION IN THE EARTH


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

^^Yeh but you said he split the WHOLE earth open.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> ^^Yeh but you said he split the WHOLE earth open.



lol i never *mentioned* whole earth  

so you still think magneto loses


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

^^Eventually he will lose. He doesnt have the stamina to take on the *whole *OP verse. The more fatigue he gets the weaker his powers are.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

lol ace i remember you posting the scan of a young magneto shutting down the the nervous system and brain waves of people in a 1km radius  

he just carries on spamming that


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

^^^he was exhausted after that. He cant spam, but his range can possibly increase


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

he just discovered his powers he wasnt experienced enough maybe now he can probably pull 2 or 3 of those and with a wider range 

magneto quickly pwns the shit teir in the OP verse until he reaches high tier where he uses his broken ability


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 5, 2008)

So wait, I hate to necro this thread, but I was thinking about it and getting pissed off.
People actually think Magneto could get hurt by someone in OP?
He casually tanks nukes basically point blank (not to mention blasts from Galactus....). NOTHING is going to hurt him. And he has at least 10 different ways to kill everyone.


----------



## Orion (May 5, 2008)

Magneto wins and lol they finally banned the troll.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Magneto is currently powerless so he loses quite easily


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 5, 2008)

Did he say current Magneto? No
Obviously we are using his mutant-powered incarnation. What was the point of that post?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

All that means is that everything he has done is canon, not that he has any powers


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 5, 2008)

Do you really believe the OP created this thread with the intention of using a powerless Magneto?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Not really, I just kinda felt like throwing it out there tbh


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Not really, I just kinda felt like throwing it out there tbh



Yea, but there isn't any room for debate there. He just loses.


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> All that means is that everything he has done is canon, not that he has any powers



No, it means all the feats he has ever done can be used in this thread.


----------



## Banhammer (May 5, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Yea, but there isn't any room for debate there. He just loses.



Unless he gets prep time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Dave said:


> No, it means all the feats he has ever done can be used in this thread.



How does that means he has his powers?


----------



## HumanWine (May 5, 2008)

Magneto is so haxx.


----------



## Hamaru (May 5, 2008)

Nothing in the OPverse could get past his force feild.


----------



## AgentMarth (May 5, 2008)

From what I gather of Magneto, he wins.

Unless he has some weird has-to-kill-OP-Verse-in-one-hour rule, or can't leave a certain area like a set battle field, he should be able to do fine. Considering, it is an entire verse (or planet really) all he needs to do is slowly move up the Grand Line taking things out on his way. Whenever he gets tired (stamina is an issue, yes) all he would have to do is find a hiding place, whether it be like a fricken cave, or hell outer space (don't know how long he could stay in space though tbh) then just take his time to rest up, and go for round 2, 3, 4, etc.

I would think whenever putting a character up against an entire _Universe_, that they wouldn't _have_ to kill everyone in one shot, because unless they are planet+ busters, its just to hard to take on so many people unless they are just _that_ much weaker than the other single character.

So super shields, blood ripping, mass sharp metal object movement, brain stopping, etc ftw.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 5, 2008)

Lol, happiness punch ftw


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How does that means he has his powers?



Well, seeing as all his feats were done when he has powers, and we are using those feats for this thread, then he has powers.  You were the one being a stickler, if the OP had said, all his feats are canon for this thread, then you would be right, but he didn't.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2008)

this is rape people  i think my scans proved this


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Dave said:


> Well, seeing as all his feats were done when he has powers, and we are using those feats for this thread, then he has powers.



Ummm ok, I guess you're right. Only except that is a incredibly ambiguous way of saying so.

If he wanted to say Mags has powers then why couldn't have simply said 'Mags has powers'?


----------



## soupnazi235 (May 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ummm ok, I guess you're right. Only except that is a incredibly ambiguous way of saying so.
> 
> If he wanted to say Mags has powers then why couldn't have simply said 'Mags has powers'?



I guess we need to stop speculating about what the OP intended and just get his input, then, huh?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Well it doesn't matter because I was being highly inane. It's obvious it's powered Mags and a powered Mags is really broken, obviously he would take down most of the OPverse _at minimum_ so the thread finish many many posts ago. My post is about as relevant as the 'Luffy has rubber iron in his blood' vein of posts


----------

